# Where can I purchase trim pieces like these?



## jvandy (Dec 7, 2013)

I need to replace a few pieces of trim in my home and I can make most of it myself but I wanted to try and purchase these pieces if I could. Would anyone know of a good website to purchase trim like the photos attached?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

For an exact match, those pieces would have to be custom made. Very expensive for just a few pieces of trim. :smile:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Any architectural salvage yards near you?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might try a Habitat For Humanity Re-Store. Some mouldings can be reproduced with just stacking up smaller mouldings to get the profile. For the rosette, you'll likely have to carve it out yourself, or get it made.


















.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

If you can do without the center leaf pattern, standard rosette cutter should do the job, something like this:

http://www.grizzly.com/search/search?q=rosette cutter&cachebuster=9624641772825270


----------



## jvandy (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Hammer1 beat me to it..in Denver we have a couple of recycle yards around the area...habitat for humanity might...there are other non-profit yards you may have around your area as well. I could walk around those places for hours...beautiful old doors and moldings..lots of new stuff too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I would imagine that it may be hard to find something which matches your existing and not just fairly close. 

How many do you have to make? As indicated you can mostly likely find a rosette cutter for the center. You may well be able to find one or more cutters to create the outer circle and use a trammel arm on a router. The petals are made with a gouge of the correct size, fairly simple to make. For the plinth block a few could be made rather quickly using a combination of a tablesaw, a carcass saw, a gouge and block plane.


----------



## jvandy (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I need to make three sets. I might just try and do it myself after hearing your suggestions.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gotta a decent bandsaw?*

The profiles were probably made on a shaper or with hand planes, but if I were to make these I'd put a new 3/8" x 6TPI blade in my 14" bandsaw and saw away everything that doesn't look like the profile.
You can use the bandsaw like a "file" by holding the work gently against the running blade and just taking away a small amount of material. In the tough to get places, I'd leave enough carve away with a gouge and sand with a curved sanding block to get the final surface finish.

You can do this if you really want to. :yes:

The carving would also be "fun" if you make a template fort a small router like a Dremel in a vertical support with adjustable height.


----------

